# I'm Outbackless!!



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Well......
After a great trip at the summer rally at Topsail I came back and parted with my 21rs....







We've had an awesome time with it and it has been great but we are gonna look for a 25rss. On most trips we have a few extra campers (sisters, nieces, nephews, parents, etc.) so we are gonna try to find a used 25. I hope to find one soon as the Sequoia Caverns trip is next month and I don't wanna miss it! On a more positive note we'll be welcoming a new family to Outbackers. I'm sure they'll be posting to tell everyone of the purchase and hopefully they'll join us at the rallies!

Keep your eyes peeled for a good deal on a 25rss for me. I'm not afraid to make a road trip if needed!









Tidefan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I Glad to hear you had a great trip at the Summer Rally
Happy to hear you sold your 21RS we'll welcome them with open arms
Hope you get 25RSS real soon









Don


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck on the search for a 25' Outback. There is one with your name on it somewhere







Let's hope you find it soon!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'll keep my eyes open for you. We just love ours.
Darlene


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wanna buy mine?

I would like to get rid of the thing. It takes up my driveway space, cuts into my fun money, and ... Naw. Just kidding!

I love the thing. I'm going to use it again in another month!


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Dont you feel naked?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh NO! You better get another trailer or AJ is going to be mad!

Reverie


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Oh NO! You better get another trailer or AJ is going to be mad!
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]123431[/snapback]​


I have a decent deal working on an 06 but hope to find a gently used one instead. Our goal is to be back in business by Sequoia Caverns..... AJ will want to fish with his fishing buddy. We have a really good pic of AJ and Steven holding a fish from the lake at Topsail. I'll try to get Jamie to download ours and send it to you.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tidefan,

You scared me for a minute there! SHEESH!

But since you are upgrading to another Outback, we'll let it slide!
Good look in your hunt.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I look forward to that fish picture. Steven is thrilled to fish with anyone. I have to confess that I am going out at lunch to buy a cheap rod&reel and a fishing license. Nothing like exposing your ignorance to you kids. We are taking the boat out this afternoon, after work. It will be a big surprise for Steven. I have absolutely no idea what I will do if we actually catch a fish because I have no idea how to handle the fish and get the hook out of his mouth. If it is a catfish I will take a picture and let him keep the hook. My son may grow up knowing his Dad is an idiot when it comes to fishing but at least he will remember getting to fish.

Reverie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I remember you've been talking about that for awhile. I'd sell you mine but I like it way too much. It really is a good floor plan for a small family without having to tow a 28 - 29 foot trailer. Good luck with your search and get back into the Outback game quickly.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good luck on the search for a new trailer.

Since you are in need of more sleeping accomodations, why not consider a 26RS? The 25RSS is esentially a stretched version of the 21RS with the same accomodations. Best of luck with whatever you decide


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The 25RSS has a real nice sofa slide. With your TV I don't know if I'd go any longer.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

campmg said:


> The 25RSS has a real nice sofa slide.Â With your TV I don't know if I'd go any longer.
> [snapback]123609[/snapback]​


Yeah the slide is great to have on the 25RSS and does open up the floor plan nicely. But the much expanded sleeping area of the 26RS is hard to beat when you have extra bodies. No making up the dinette and/or couch each morning, or being quiet when little ones are asleep in the living area of the camper.

The weights, etc.. on the two are fairly comparable:

Dry weight: 25RSS = 5275, 26RS = 5185

Tongue weight: 25RSS = 385, 26RS = 560

Overall length: 25RSS = 25'10", 26RS = 26'5"

I agree that this size is on the outer limits of what I personally would feel comfortable towing with a Tahoe.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> The 25RSS has a real nice sofa slide. With your TV I don't know if I'd go any longer.
> [snapback]123609[/snapback]​


Tidefan, our 4Runner handles the 25RSS like a dream (I'm sure the Hensley adds to that) and the 25RSS handles US just as well. Good luck with your search - and you thought you were clear of the "Interior Color Debate" didn't you? Btw, they did some updates from '04 to '05....shelf over the Qbed, maybe placement of waterheater switch, tires, etc.....probably lots more than I'm not aware of. Not that you guys can't do most of the mods anyway, but try to compare a few from different years if you can. Happy hunting!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Reverie said:


> I look forward to that fish picture. Steven is thrilled to fish with anyone. I have to confess that I am going out at lunch to buy a cheap rod&reel and a fishing license. Nothing like exposing your ignorance to you kids. We are taking the boat out this afternoon, after work. It will be a big surprise for Steven. I have absolutely no idea what I will do if we actually catch a fish because I have no idea how to handle the fish and get the hook out of his mouth. If it is a catfish I will take a picture and let him keep the hook. My son may grow up knowing his Dad is an idiot when it comes to fishing but at least he will remember getting to fish.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]123556[/snapback]​


Nick,
You are a wonderful dad and husband, from what I've seen. Just look at it this way.....you and Steven can LEARN to fish together!!








Be careful of the catfish, get you some pliers to help take the hooks our of the mouths. Don't forget to get a stringer for the fish!! We need to see pictures!! sunny Have a great time!!
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Ernie!
Good luck on finding a good deal on the camper!! Sure look forward to seeing you, Jamie and AJ at Sequoyah!! Give AJ a hug for me.......I can't catch up with him to give him one, myself!!








Darlene action


----------



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

I will make a good deal on my 25rs-s. Plus now is the best time to visit the PNW









Darren


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

eyeguy said:


> I will make a good deal on my 25rs-s. Plus now is the best time to visit the PNW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eyeguy,

I have noticed yours and if I only had a couple of weeks to take off that would be quite a camping adventure. May spend more in gas than buying a new Sydney but would be fun!


----------

